

I could tell you, but then I’d have to kill you - tweepforce
http://srknet.co.uk/2014/08/07/i-could-tell-you-but-then-id-have-to-kill-you/

======
ColinWright
The title is just _so_ wrong - better would be this line:

    
    
        Key numbers an entrepreneur should know
        in order to give investors confidence.
    

The article is a good one - the title is just a complete nonsense.

